
Pornification: Turning Instagram into Instaporn (Future of web) - newchimedes
http://extralunchmoney.com/blog/pornification-the-future-of-web-startups/
======
noname123
This. As an avid porn user, I've been telling one of my friend who's in the
business of recommendation engine to "pornify his business" for profit.

So much talent, data-mining has been spent on the problem of recommending what
product you should also look at Amazon.com from the page you on, what Netflix
film you should queue up next and what song you should listen to next
according to the 512 acoustic attributes of the current one. Forgot all that,
I want the next best clip to watch based on - one of the most frequently
pursued and unacknowledged male (and female) activity on the Internet.

Data is all there. Tagging is categorized to the T on porntube sites by the
actor/actress, genre, ethnicity and different acts depicted. Aggregator sites
are already out there so all someone needs to do is build an aggregator site
that plots out the user "interaction" graph from one clip to the next and make
correlations. Next a snazzy Pandora interface where you could skip (unlimited
times) to the next video, or show multiple preview of video's that you could
skip to; or maybe make it social like turntable.fm where multiple people could
vote to rock their socks off to a clip or not and see how long people in a
particular room last... the possibilities are endless in pornification of the
interwebz

~~~
true_religion
> Data is all there. Tagging is categorized to the T on porntube sites by the
> actor/actress, genre, ethnicity and different acts depicted.

I looked into doing this.

The problem is that all of the popular tube sites have bad data especially in
the tag section. People put up videos with the most searched on tags, even if
the content doesn't match.

Actress/Actor data is a joke on many sites---being a wild guess at best
especially for asian actresses.

Still you could take what they have and make it easier to search through.
There's some movement on that front in the niches--like hentai, but none on
the main stream sites.

One thing to worry about in recommendation engines (which is why they're so
conservative on the big sites) is that users are enthusiastic about their
particular niche but nothing else, and unlike in say Netflix--there's a real
possibility of showing miscategorized guro to someone doing a vanilla search.

------
AznHisoka
I really dislike it when people come up with terms like gamification and now
pornification. Guess what? They all are under the same branch of psychological
principles: appealing to our intrinsic desires and biological instincts. It's
psychology 101. Dopamines fire when we get rewards (gamification). Dopamines
fire when we see a naked attractive person of opposite sex. This ain't no
disruptive breakthrough here.

~~~
gmatty
I think the innovation in using words like that is to take a concept that
might require sentences to explain and distill it into one word. I agree there
isn't necessarily a disruptive breakthrough, but I think the concept is now
more easily distilled to those not in the know. Gotta wonder if we're going to
see companies specializing in the pornification of things now though.

~~~
newchimedes
Guilty as charged.

We saw and liked fiverr, but we didn't want to do just a clone site of it
since we felt they had the market pretty cornered. We'd just be a "me too"
player. Looking around we realized there wasn't a good system similiar to
fiverr for adult. That's when we decided to test it and see if there was a
market. We've been surprised.

Pornification has been going for some time, it just hasn't been well
publicized (since mainstream tech news doesn't really cover porn unless
there's something crazy going on). Youtube / youporn is a great example of
one. In addition the site gamecrush.com is very similar to the adult webcams
sites that are up. They added the twist where models can't be nude and they
play video games with customers.

------
mdonahoe
"Any non sex photos would be flagged as inappropriate content and removed
immediately."

I love how backward that is!

~~~
newchimedes
You have to be strict. If you let one non-sex photo in next thing you know
it's filled with non-sex photos.

------
newchimedes
Resubmitted again since when our site went down HN marked the link [dead].
We're up and running again...

------
mkramlich
I do think there will be much more prostitution in the future, especially in
the so-called developed countries, especially among otherwise/former middle
class people. Partly because of the inhibition-lowering effects of the
Internet, partly because of the greater communication and market-making
opportunities enabled by the Internet, and partly because of the increased
economic pressure put on otherwise working class people caused by
globalization, and again, by the Internet. In short, a greater percentage of
people will choose to, or perhaps feel are forced to, engage in sexual acts in
exchange for money. Even if just "webcam entertainment". I'm betting it will
happen anyway.

